# my 50 cent kindle 3 sleeve....



## caudwell (Sep 15, 2010)

... is a 6" x 9" bubble mailer with a little velcro and a goodly amount of packing tape. It's a snug fit. Ok, maybe 75 cents.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

I have to admit...that is hot!


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

LOL, very clever.


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

That would be my husband's kind of sleeve - but there's not enough duct tape!


----------



## caudwell (Sep 15, 2010)

Duct tape would have put me way over budget!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

They were having a sale last week on the designer duck tape (and yes, it is actually called DUCK tape, it's the brand). It came in neon orange, lime green, hot pink, bright purple, camo, or tyedye! Use a little of that on the mailer and you could have a very tough, unique sleeve!


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

You probably set a record for least expensive sleeve! I googled, and there are instructions online for duct tape wallets and even duct tape iPad and cell phone cases. Who knew?


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

There is even plenty of room for "if lost, return to..." info


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

Hmmmm, just saw both zebra and cheetah print Duck Tape at Michael's yesterday, just sayin......


----------



## rockstone (Aug 16, 2010)

great idea from caudwell. Got my self a similar 50 cent cover. So mine is cheaper  

well, that's 50 Euro cent, but that's still cheaper ...


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

Tam said:


> You probably set a record for least expensive sleeve! I googled, and there are instructions online for duct tape wallets and even duct tape iPad and cell phone cases. Who knew?


My kids!! My boys way back ten years ago made wallets (I found the tape in red and orange back then!) and sold them to friends for $1!!!

we still have some, DD is now making them!


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

http://www.duckbrand.com/promotions/stuck-at-prom/vote-now.aspx

Duck Tape Prom outfits - winners get $3000 scholarships!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Tam said:


> http://www.duckbrand.com/promotions/stuck-at-prom/vote-now.aspx
> 
> Duck Tape Prom outfits - winners get $3000 scholarships!


This was incredible. What imaginations these kids had.


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

Very nice! You beat my ~$3 DIY sleeve that I posted a few days ago:








http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,35895.0.html
I actually almost created something similar to yours but decided to check one last store and found the $1.29 zipper envelope.

Congrats and good work!


----------



## caudwell (Sep 15, 2010)

My mailer might be cheaper than your first sleeve. But your new homemade one, now that's priceless.


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

caudwell said:


> My mailer might be cheaper than your first sleeve. But your new homemade one, now that's priceless.


Thanks! I'm a fan


----------

